# Furacão Jeanne 1998 (Açores e continente)



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 00:46)

O Furacão Jeanne em Setembro de 1998 chegou aos Açores já enfraquecido, no limiar entre Tempestade e Depressão tropical mas ainda deixou bastante chuva. No continente chegaram os restos como extra-tropical que não causaram nada de relevante, segundo me recordo.


*Noticiário SIC*



*Imagens de satélite de 29 Setembro a 4 de Outubro 1998* (12 UTC)





































FOTOS LUSA


----------

